# Το επιτίθεμαι δεν έχει παρατατικό;



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2010)

Σύμφωνα με το Λεξισκόπιο, ο παρατατικός έχει μόνο τρίτο πρόσωπο, ούτε πρώτο ούτε δεύτερο. Παρόλα αυτά, δίνει τους αντίστοιχους τύπους στο τίθεμαι: τιθόμουν, τιθόσουν κλπ. Γιατί αυτή η διάκριση στο σύνθετο ρήμα;


----------



## nikosl (Sep 9, 2010)

Η απάντηση είναι αυτός που έχει φτιάξει τη σελίδα για το επιτίθεμαι είναι πιο "λόγιος" και από την κλίση του παρατατικού του τίθεμαι διαλέγει μόνο τη λόγια μορφή. Στη σελίδα για το τίθεμαι γράφει (τιθόμουν, τιθόσουν, τιθόταν) και μόνο στο γ' πρόσωπο σημειώνει ετίθετο (λόγιο), θεωρώντας (σωστά κατά τη γνώμη μου) ότι μόνο αυτό το πρόσωπο επιβιώνει.

Η λύση θα ήταν είτε το επιτίθεμαι να κλιθεί με βάση το μη-λόγιο τύπο (επιτιθόμουν, επιτιθόσουν κλπ.) ή να επεκταθεί ο λόγιος τύπος, όπως για παράδειγμα κάνει το ΛΝΕΓ (το οποίο δείχνει να αγνοεί τον μη-λόγιο τύπο): επετιθέμην, επετίθεσο, επετίθετο, επετιθέμεθα, επετίθεσθε, επετίθεντο. (βλέπω και έναν banned1 που τα γράφει αυτά).


----------



## Costas (Sep 9, 2010)

Προσωπικά, θα χρησιμοποιούσα το "επιτιθόμουν" κλπ., και όχι το "επετιθέμην", το οποίο είναι αδύνατο να το κλίνει κάποιος ερχόμενος από το επετίθετο, που άλλωστε ακούγεται και επιτίθετο, γιατί η εσωτερική αύξηση δε σημαίνει ότι εφαρμόζεται πάντα από τους ομιλητές. Γενικά, έχω σχηματίσει εμπειρικά την εντύπωση ότι οι καταλήξεις σε -το, που είναι πολύ συχνές, δεν σημαίνουν λογιότητα αλλά λαϊκή παραγωγή δεύτερου τύπου κατάληξης. Δεν θεωρώ δηλ. ότι επειδή ο άλλος θα πει "επι(ε)τίθετο", κουβαλάει μέσα του και τις απαραίτητες γραμματικές γνώσεις για να φτιάξει το "επετιθέμην".

Από την άλλη, θεωρώ αδιανόητο να μου αποκλείει κάποιος τη χρήση ενός κοινότατου ρήματος στο πρώτο ενικό πρόσωπο του παρατατικού, όταν μπορεί κάλλιστα να σχηματιστεί και όταν η ανάγκη να το χρησιμοποιήσω βγαίνει από την ανάγκη μου να επικοινωνήσω. Οπότε από τις δύο λύσεις που λέει ο nikosl διαλέγω την πρώτη και απορρίπτω τη δεύτερη, χωρίς να απορρίπτω το γ' ενικό επιτίθετο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2010)

Υπάρχουν κάποια πράγματα που δεν πάνε με το καντάρι των βιβλίων γραμματικής και των οδηγών και καταντάνε πολύ προσωπική υπόθεση. Έχει ενδιαφέρον ότι ο πιο δημοφιλής πληθυντικός στο διαδίκτυο είναι το *επιτίθονταν*, που βγαίνει με πολύ φυσικότητα και δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν τον βρίσκω σε κανένα κιτάπι. Ωστόσο, δεν θα ήθελα να βρεθώ στην ανάγκη να χρησιμοποιήσω πρώτο και δεύτερο πρόσωπο στον παρατατικό. Θα ήταν, ό,τι κι αν έλεγα, ξένο στον τρόπο που εκφράζομαι. Θα το έκανα περίφραση (_εξαπέλυα επίθεση_), θα το έστριβα, θα το άλλαζα (_ριχνόμουν_), σίγουρα θα απέφευγα το αφύσικο.

Από την άλλη, μου αρέσει να προκαλώ με τη γενική _των κοτών_. Που τη βρίσκω φυσικότατη και με κάνει να λέω, όπως ο Κώστας, «θεωρώ αδιανόητο να μου αποκλείει κάποιος τη χρήση ενός κοινότατου ουσιαστικού στη γενική του πληθυντικού». Σκεφτόμουν προχτές τι θα είχε συμβεί αν το εργαλείο που έχουμε δίπλα στο πληκτρολόγιο δεν ονομαζόταν _mouse > ποντίκι_, αλλά το είχαν πει _hen > κότα_. Μη μου πείτε ότι όλα αυτά τα χρόνια δεν θα είχαμε πει _των κοτών_! Ε, και στο _επιτίθεμαι_ θα είχαμε λύσει το πρόβλημα αν δεν ήμασταν φιλήσυχοι τύποι και επιτιθόμασταν πιο συχνά.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2010)

Πώς θα σου φαινόταν αν έβλεπες σε τρεις διαδοχικούς υποτίτλους τρεις φορές τον τύπο "επιτιθόμουν";


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2010)

Λιγότερο άσχημα από το να βρεθώ τρεις φορές απέναντι στο «υπαρκτό» _τιθόμουν_! Δεν θα ήθελα να τιθόμουν έμπαινα σε τέτοιους προβληματισμούς.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2010)

Costas said:


> Δεν θεωρώ δηλ. ότι επειδή ο άλλος θα πει "επι(ε)τίθετο", κουβαλάει μέσα του και τις απαραίτητες γραμματικές γνώσεις για να φτιάξει το "επετιθέμην".
> 
> Από την άλλη, θεωρώ αδιανόητο να μου αποκλείει κάποιος τη χρήση ενός κοινότατου ρήματος στο πρώτο ενικό πρόσωπο του παρατατικού, όταν μπορεί κάλλιστα να σχηματιστεί και όταν η ανάγκη να το χρησιμοποιήσω βγαίνει από την ανάγκη μου να επικοινωνήσω.


Συμφωνώ και στα δύο.


----------



## Alfie (Sep 10, 2010)

Δύο σχετικο-άσχετες παρατηρήσεις.
1. Ο κόμης Αλταμίρα διηγήθηκε ότι τη νύχτα πριν το θάνατό του τού είπε ο Δαντών με τη βαριά του φωνή: Είναι περίεργο ότι το ρήμα καρατομώ δεν μπορεί να κλιθεί σε όλους τους χρόνους. Μπορείς να πεις: Θα καρατομηθώ, θα καρατομηθείς, αλλά δεν μπορείς να πεις ‘καρατομήθηκα’.

2. Γνωστός διάλογος εδώ και πάμπολλα χρόνια: "Δεν τίθεται θέμα." Απάντηση "Το τίθω εγώ".


----------

